# Technologie WiDI (Intel Wireless Display) sur les Mac ?



## nifex (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

En lisant cet article :

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2011/05/18/belkin-screencast/

Je me suis demandé si le macBook Pro 17" 2011 dispose de la technologie WiDI (Intel Wireless Display) ?

Je n'ai rien vu sur internet, alors je suppose que non, mais je pose quand même la question car ca à l'air assez génial comme technologie...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## supergrec (18 Mai 2011)

A premiere vue, il n'y aura aucun problème de compatibilité.

Il parle de processeur intel seconde génération ( i5 ou i7 ) et de wifi dual band ( 2,4 et 5 ghz : en gros technologie wifi norme N )

C'est deux points sont bien présent dans les macbook pro 2011.

Sinon tu as ça : http://www.materiel.net/peripherique-reseau-multimedia/devolo-vianect-air-tv-60065.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Mai 2011)

Il faut une carte wifi Intel Centrino et les Mac ont des cartes Wifi Broadcom, ce n'est donc pas possible.


----------



## supergrec (18 Mai 2011)

Ah oui exacte.

Je vien d'aller sur le site intel 

http://www.intel.com/fr_fr/consumer/products/technology/wirelessdisplay.htm#fragment-a-2


----------



## nifex (18 Mai 2011)

zut...

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !!


----------

